# A trip to the foundry



## jpfabricator (Apr 15, 2014)

I had some bisness at Southwest Steel in Longview TX, and I snaped some pics while waiting.
Jake Parker


----------



## Ray C (Apr 15, 2014)

Hmmm, I bet those things weigh a good 50 or 60 lbs each


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 15, 2014)

Those look familiar.
Can you get them to cast some lathe beds?


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 15, 2014)

They only do steel. I would have to go around the corner (literally) to Harrison Iron for any iron pieces. If you want i can get some ballpark prices. 

Jake Parker


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks but I was just joking.
Got too many projects now and too few funds.
Would be interesting to see a casting foundry. Have seen some stuff on the tube and vids of individuals casting AL and grey iron.


----------



## sniggler (Apr 16, 2014)

It is really nice to see some brand new cast steel parts for lifting heavy things, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 16, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> I had some bisness at Southwest Steel in Longview TX, and I snaped some pics while waiting.
> Jake Parker



Nice looking castings.


----------

